# platinum



## iis (Nov 14, 2007)

hi 
stephen i wont to ask u a question while ago i done a experiment with honeycobe from catalytic converter i bolied in a mixure of acids hydrochloric nytric and sulphuric for a few hours after bolied i droped a pice of aluminium and silver flakes started to flow in the acid do you think this was PGM? i never tested i didnt have the knowledge an i havent done it since! i am trying to reproduce this process. i will post the result when i have finished!!! thanks iis


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 15, 2007)

PGM will look black and precipitating, not silvery and floating.
Lino1406


----------

